# need help identifying piece



## alexander bollbach (Jan 25, 2015)

I signed up for this forum just to get an answer to this question. I just start playing piano again and I want to sink my teeth into some bach. but i want to get the sheetmusic for 28:15.

link to youtube video with time embedded to the piece i'm curious about.


----------



## alexander bollbach (Jan 25, 2015)

actually nevermind.. just realized all of his work is mind blowing so i'll just get something at random.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Since it'll just be one of the Goldberg variations, just try reading along with the score until that point.

Bach is rather amazing - perhaps try something from WTC.


----------

